# New from bop



## docmartin1020 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi guys Im over from Bop to check it out. Been on ther forum for over a year and love it. Hopefully here it will be the same.  A litlle about me well 3 years ago I was fat muffin top and all. I finally started lifting and 3 years later a few cycles later and dedication and no more muffin top . Im 200 lbs and pretty lean. Im bulking right now getting ready for the cold rush woohoo. Then cruise for a while and hit it again

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THEJOKER (Oct 8, 2020)

What up Doc 


If you have any questions or want an list, email RED BIRD at redsxript@ctemplar.com.


----------



## docmartin1020 (Oct 8, 2020)

Joker my man whats up bro..

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome to the neighborhood


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Flipper (Oct 9, 2020)

Oi!


----------

